# SS Brimsdown



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Any one have a photograph of ''Brimsdown'' She was a Steevies Collier (Flattie) running river Tyne to London Power stations in the 50s and 60s.
Or where can I find one on the web ? many thanks.,
much appreciated., / Athinai


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Athinai,

Found her in a lovely book of Paul Boot & Roy Fenton, so credits/courtesy to them:


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

*Colliers*

Good morning Ruud.Would you have access to a photograph of the collier
S.S.Wimbledon ? She foundered off Cromar in 1956,and a dear friends' father
Arthur Hill was Master and was lost overboard.Many thanks....Doug


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Doug,

Here a link to a small piccie, can't find her yet, but will keep looking for a better shot.
http://www.portcities.org.uk/london/server/show/conMediaFile.5776/The-collier-Wimbledon-(1937)-during-her-sea-trials.html


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Ruud, Many Thanks for the photograph, really appreciated, had searched everywhere but to no avail, You came up Trumps. Best Wishes to you and family.


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

*S.S.Wimbledon*

Hi Ruud,again as you have so many times in the past,you are the Oracle and your efforts are greatly appreciated.Thanks for the pic......Doug


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Athinai & Doug,

You're welcome, it's my pleasure being able to help,that's where it's all about her at SN and thanks for these nice words, really appreciated.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

athinai said:


> Ruud, Many Thanks for the photograph, really appreciated, had searched everywhere but to no avail, You came up Trumps. Best Wishes to you and family.


You didn't search everywhere very well. One has been on shipsnostalgia for months.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

I bow to your superior search skills Baltic Wal, Pray tell me ,where did you find it ?


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Go into Gallery and enter the name of the ship you want in the box after the new entries and press go. If there are numerous entries then they will all be displayed.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Many thanks for the Info Baltic Wal, and its great, Now I have two shots of Brimsdown, on which I spent some months back in the early sixties. Great time had by all, it was another world then.

Thanks a Million


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy athinai,

Found another BRIMSDOWN 1951,piccie by courtesy/© A.Duncan.


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

ruud said:


> Found another BRIMSDOWN 1951,piccie by courtesy/© A.Duncan.


One of four vessels. Can anyone say why these 4 steamers were built shortly AFTER 4 diesel colliers with the same basic hull?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Ruud,
Many thanks again for coming up with the Goods, I really appreciate the new photograph of ''Brimsdown'' as I am building up a very nice history of the ships that I sailed on. I Am looking out at the Med just now from Cyprus and I think of all the many times I sailed by, ''enroute to new adventures past Suez,'' Hi Hi, ''All the Best for now.''


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy athinai,
Howdy? Got you another BRIMSDALE 1951,an Iain Lovie picture, so courtesy/credits to him.


----------



## Drayleaze (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello. I’m a little late to the discussion on the Brimsdown but I’m hoping someone will still see this message! She was sailing either into or out of the Thames between 24-26 May 1951 and the steering gear broke. She crashed into one of the bridges on the Thames .... I don’t suppose anyone knows which bridge it was?
Thank you!


----------

